# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  إيجار المال الشائع

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
إيجار المال الشائع: 

1- تأجير المال الشائع حق للأغلبية المطلقة من الشركاء بحسب الأنصبة 0 عقد الإيجار الصادر ممن لا يملك أكثر من النصف عدم سريانه في حق الباقين إلا إذا ارتضوه صراحة أو ضمنا أثر ذلك 0 
( الطعنان رقما 1108 , 1170 لسنة 68 ق – جلسة 9/12/1999) 

2- قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بصحة و نفاذ عقد إيجار المطعون ضده الأول رغم صدوره ممن لا يملك أغلبية أنصباء العقار الشائع و ببطلان عقد الطاعنة الأٍبق إلى الوجود 0 خطأ في تطبيق القانون 0 
( الطعنان رقما 1108 , 1170 لسنة 68 ق – جلسة 9/12/1999) 

3- وضع المالك على الشيوع يده على جزء مفرز من العقار الشائع 0 عدم أحقية باقي الشركاء في انتزاع هذا اقدر منه و لو جاوز نصيبه بغير القسمة و يقتصر حق الشركاء على طلب مقابل الانتفاع شرطه 0 أن لا تكون حيازة الشريك واضع اليد غير مشروعة أو محلا لعقد ينظمها أو ينظم انتقالها بين الشركاء 0 علة ذلك 0 
( الطعن رقم 160 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 17/1/2000) 

4- المالك على الشيوع الحائز للعقار 0 حقه في تأجير جزء منه لأحد الشركاء المشتاعين أو الغير 0 المستأجر منه حائز أرضي لحسابه 0 مؤداه 0 بقاء العين المؤجرة في حيازته 0 التزام المستأجر برد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الإجارة 0 م 0 59 مدني 0 
( الطعن رقم 160 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 17/1/2000) 

5- المشتري لحصة شائعة في العقار الشائع ليس له طلب التسليم مفرزا علة ذلك 0 
( الطعن رقم 160 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 17/1/2000) 

6- شراء المستأجر للعين المؤجرة حصة شائعة في العقار 0 أثره 0 بقاء عقد الإيجار نافذا قبل المستأجر بشروطه 0 
( الطعن رقم 1510 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 4/6/2000)
[/align]

----------

